#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Keeping margins when converting to PDF

## TMD

Hello. 

I am a complete novice when it comes to this, so please excuse my lack of technical language and general ignorance!

I have formatted some documents with pictures and text in Word so that there is no margin between the picture and the top of the page. I have done this by hovering the cursor over the top edge of the page until the icon with the two arrows facing each other appears and then double clicking. 

However, when I save the file as a PDF, there is a large margin between the picture and the top edge of the page.

Am I formatting this incorrectly in word or do I need to change something in Adobe?

Thanks in advance,
Alex

----------


## macropod

Hi Alex,

Does it look correct in Print Preview? Also, if you right-click on a picture and choose Size and Position > Text Wrapping, is it set to something other than 'In line' and, if you choose Size and Position > Position and make the absolute horizontal positions relative to 'Page', are both dimensions 0?

----------


## TMD

Hello Paul, how are you?

Thanks for getting back to me.

The wrapping is in line with the text and both the absolute height and width are relative to page. I'm not sure what you mean by 'are both dimensions 0?'  though. Sorry!

Thanks again,
Alex

----------


## macropod

Hi Alex,

You need to set the wrapping to 'square', at least. Without it, you cannot set the shape's absolute position indpendently of the rest of the document. You also haven't answered my first question: Does it look correct in Print Preview?

----------


## TMD

Hi Paul.

Oh yeah, sorry about that. No, it doesn't look correct in print preview; the margin is the same as when converted to a PDF, i.e., much larger than in the home page.

I have set the text wrap to square now. 

For horizontal absolute I only seem to have the option of 'to the right of' and I have 3.65cm 'to the right of column' here. Although, the 'alignment' is set to left and 'relative to column'.

Once again, please excuse my complete incompetence!

Thanks,
Alex

----------


## macropod

OK, now that you've got 'square' set, choose Size and Position > Position and make sure 'absolute position' is selected for both the horizontal and vertical alignments. Then use the drop-downs on the right-hand side to set the reference to Page, after which you should make the values on the left-hand side to 0. The image will now be positioned hard against the left-top corner of the page.

----------


## TMD

Thanks Paul, You have resolved my issue.

And thank you for being so patient.

Alex.

----------


## PDFING Woolley

nice ask and answers, those info on pdf marging is very useful...

----------


## alucy0210

Thank you.


จีคลับ

----------

